# Does anyone know anything about the reliability of current 5-speed Sturmey Archer hub gears?



## edwarrj1 (13 May 2012)

I have a Ridgeback Avenida 3 bike with Shimano Nexus 3 speed hub gear. I struggle a little bit on some of the hills around where I live in 1st gear, so would like to upgrade to a hub gear with a wider gear ratio/more gears...

I have been to my LBS and the owner told me that the Overlock nut dimension is 127 mm. With the Shimano Nexus 7 and 8 speed having dimensions of between 130 and 135 mm and with the SRAM i-Motion having an OLN dimension of 135, I am a little stuck. My LBS told me that should be possible to spread the aluminium frame enough to fit an OLN dimension of 130 mm, but they would not want to go any higher than that.

I have looked online at Shimano's web site and it seems that they do a 7-speed with a dimension of 127 mm (http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...0015-downloadFile.html/08) Hub Dimensions.pdf), but I cannot find this available anywhere, so if I am to stay with Shimano, then I will have to get the frame spread to fit a width of 130 mm and then use a Nexus 7.

I have visited Sturmey Archer's website and found that they do a 5-speed hub with an OLN dimension of 127 mm. I mentioned this at my LBS and they were not too keen to use an SA 5-speed, as going back to about 2006, they had heard about a lot of problems with SA 5-speed hubs and did not want to recommend using them without advising me to check some reviews to find out if reliability has improved since then. 

I am not sure which hub I need, but I am looking at the models with coaster brake, X-RC5(W), S-RC5(W) and S5C(W) (http://www.sturmey-archer.com/products/hubs).

Does anyone have one of these hubs that they have had good/bad experiences with or any knowledge of how reliable these hubs are or are likely to be? I would be grateful for any reviews, help/advice.


----------



## style over speed (13 May 2012)

I've got the XRD5 w (drum brake version) done faultless 2000 ish miles, took a 100 miles or so to wear in… compared to the previous 5 speed hub this one is super smooth… however the previous one was mainly unhappy with a worn chain I finally figured out, but it did also feel like a bag of spanners too!


----------



## edwarrj1 (13 May 2012)

Thanks style over speed, it is encouraging to hear you say that. Do you know if the current 5-speed is a new(ish) model and if so when it was introduced?


----------



## edwarrj1 (15 May 2012)

Does anyone else have an opinion or know of any reviews online or otherwise?


----------



## buddha (15 May 2012)

The W models are only a few years old I think. Your LBS is correct about the reliability of older SA 5- speeds.

I have the XRF-5 (not newer Wide ratio version), which has been a bit problematic over the years. I've had to replace some internal parts and make a few modifications inside, which have cost almost as much as getting a new hub! I still can't use 1st gear though (until I get a new axle assembly).
As far as I know, the newer XRF-5W is more solidly built than the XRF-5, with a beefier clutch, which should solve most of the problems I've had. Also, the choice of shifters is much better.

With hindsight though, I'd go for an 8-speed (if you can afford it) or an Alfine if it will fit. The jumps in gear ratios, on a 5-speed, can be a bit much on longer rides with tired legs. Though if it's just for the pootle to work/shops I suppose it doesn't really matter. Depends on your riding style etc.

The XRF-8W has a OLN of 120mm, so maybe your LBS can use a couple of 3.5mm spacers either end if you choose that route.

Gearing wise, I have 39t chainring and 19t sprocket on the hub. This means that I have a very low 1st (bail-out) gear - or at least I will when I fit a new axle! You may get away with a smaller hub-sprocket if you choose the XRF-5W though.


----------



## edwarrj1 (15 May 2012)

Many thanks for your help buddha. I had considered the 8 speed and discussed it with my LBS, though we were both a little dubious about the idea of direct drive being first gear on the SA 8 speed hubs. I guess if I decided to go that route I would need a new hub sprocket and possibly a new chain or more links adding to the existing one. Do you think that would be wise?

I don't suppose you know if it is possible to get hold of Shimano Nexus 7 models such as SG-7C26, do you? It seems to be a coaster brake model which may well fit my frame, but I don't seem to be able to find anywhere online that sells it and my LBS uses an importer who only imports the 130 mm models...


----------



## buddha (15 May 2012)

Whatever you do, I'd at least get a new sprocket and chain. I use 3/32" chainring/chain/sprocket, so you can use an 8-speed quick-link on the chain.

As for the SA 8 speed - yep you could get 20" wheels to achieve a usable 1st gear
The XRF-5W comes in 119mm OLN as well as 130mm. So if the axle is long enough, you can use spacers.

Don't know about the Nexus. Have you tried asking the likes of SJS Cycles.
I bought my hub myself, online, much cheaper than what the LBS wanted (rrp), though you may want the safety net of buying through them.

edit: just seen the SRC-5(W) and SC5(W) have an OLD/N of 127mm


----------



## style over speed (15 May 2012)

did a small test ride of a bike with a SRAM S7 hub gear today…. drum brake and outboard shifter are ugly, but it shifted and ran much smoother than my SA with nice close ratios too… mmm AFAIK its been reliable for 3 or 4 years and easy(ish) to re fit wheel, only problem is outboard shifter is susceptible to knocks.


----------



## edwarrj1 (15 May 2012)

Many thanks for your help buddha and style over speed. There is a lot to think about and discuss with my LBS. At the moment I think I am tending towards choosing the Shimano 7 or 8 speed option, as I have a Nexus at the moment and I am confident that it is solidly built. The SA option is still definitely possible, but I have to admit that I am more than a little concerned about build quality and whether or not the clutch will hold out... In an ideal world I would like to go for the SRAM i-Motion 9, but at 135 mm OLD, I don't see that there is any chance of that happening...


----------

